# Mac OS 9.2.2 Boot CD



## Charon (Apr 14, 2002)

Ok. I know this is annoying to make this threads again and again, but...

I have original Mac OS 9.0 and updates to 
9.0.4
9.1
9.2.1
9.2.2

My computer crashed totally on last friday and I re-installed everything. I erased everything from the HD. Now I'd like to make a boot CD (OS 9.2.2 FINNISH) just in case, that if something bad will happen. How Do I make it?

It takes so damn long, to install all the updates, and that's why the boot CD would be more than nice. And the boot CD would include all the needed drivers (for iomega ZipCD 650 4x4x12, Canoscan 670U, Logitech Wheel mouse etc..), extensions, preferences etc... would be automatically there. Re-installation would be real fast. So how do i make it, or is it even possible to make it?

BTW. I suggest that everyone who has a system without any errors would make this kinda bootable CD. Just in case, you never know what might happen tomorrow...


----------



## thedbp (Apr 17, 2002)

use Disk Copy to make an image of your Mac OS 9 CD.  Mount the image.  Get rid of anything of the disk image that you don't need/want.  Copy over all the updates to the image, along with all your custom drivers.  Burn that image to CD in Toast (don't forget to tell Toast to make the CD bootable!)

Its not as nice as installing 9.2.2 directly, but at least you can do it all from one CD without having to reboot in between each update.


----------



## Charon (Apr 17, 2002)

Ok.. Thanks.. I'll give a try!


----------



## tebemac (Apr 23, 2002)

You can also make a complete image of your system incl. programs, drivers etc.

These steps is based on an article in MacAddict  How To: Create Your Own Restore CD 

1 - Install everything and make sure to configure all options like machine name, file sharing, appletalk, printers etc. Start all programs with first run dialogs and configure the programs as you like them.

2 - Boot from your Mac OS 9 CD

3 - Run Disc First Aid (with repair)

4 - Make a folder with the name of your HD (Macintosh HD) and copy everything into this folder (this way you save a lot of space).

5 - Make a Read-Only compressed image with Disc copy

6 - Calculate the checksum for the image with ASR (see the article in MacAddict)

Then you have a image you can use to restore a complete system.

I have made a bootable CD based on the original restore CD. This CD contains the system folder, Apple Software Restore, ASR Prefs and the Image.

a really cool feature is that I keep all my images on a network volume. I boot from the same CD on all kinds of setups and drag any image on Apple Software Restore. This way I can update the images without the need of burning new CDs, and it´s possible to make larger images.

good luck
Jon


----------



## Charon (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks!
 It sounds easy. I hope it really is that.


----------

